# La pancarte de la honte



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2014)

Connaissez vous la nouvelle mode de la "pancarte de la honte" ?
Afficher son animal sur la toile quand il a fait une bêtise ? 

http://www.lematin.ch/culture/animaux/Des-chiens-des-chats-et-les-pancartes-de-la-honte/story/21538669

Je l'ai tenté avec mon chat (et mon mac of course), vous devriez essayer, ça fait du bien


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2014)

T'as pas honte ?


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as pas honte ?



Honte d'afficher lamentablement mon chat en public ? :rose::rose::rose: 

...

Naaaannnn  Même pas !


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Décembre 2014)

Tu aurais pu flouter les yeux.
Là c'est dégueulasse, tout le monde va le reconnaitre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2014)

j'ai pareil avec ma femme ...un blaireau me l'a piqué  illico 
Champagne !


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> j'ai pareil avec ma femme ...un blaireau me l'a piqué  illico
> Champagne !



Tu l'as arrachée du sapin de Noël et tu l'as mâchouillée ?? :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> j'ai pareil avec ma femme ...un blaireau me l'a piqué  illico
> Champagne !


C'est bien connu faut pas flouter sa femme !


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Décembre 2014)

Ça me rappelle vaguement un film (dont le titre m'échappe totalement) où le protagoniste (je dirais bien Jean-Pierre Bacri, mais ça m'échappe également) téléphone à Police Secours pour leur signaler que "sa femme est floue" (la femme était d'ailleurs filmée floue).
Ça devait être un grand moment de cinéma étant donné que je ne me rappelle de rien d'autre concernant ce film.
C'est pas beau de vieillir, non, c'est pas beau.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est pas beau de vieillir, non, c'est pas beau.


bah,... on ne peut pas s'empêcher de vieillir , mais on peut s'empêcher de devenir vieux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est pas beau de vieillir, non, c'est pas beau.


Y en a qui sont vieux dès leur naissance, je préfère prendre de l'âge comme certains vins ...


----------



## subsole (16 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> bah,... on ne peut pas s'empêcher de vieillir , mais on peut s'empêcher de devenir vieux



On dirait du Proust.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> On dirait du Proust.


chauffe Marcel , chauffe  crévindieu


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2014)

Nexka a dit:


> Je l'ai tenté avec mon chat (et mon mac of course), vous devriez



Cette discussion c'est _so 2004_.


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Cette discussion c'est _so 2004_.



Sauf que ce n'est pas le même chat ni le même mac


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2014)

Nexka a dit:


> Sauf que ce n'est pas le même chat ni le même mac



Évidemment, ça change tout... ou pas.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2014)

Nexka a dit:


> Sauf que ce n'est pas le même chat ni le même mac



La même Nexka.


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2014)

Et pourquoi il tire la gueule sur la photo le chat ?  
C'est plutôt une bonne action qu'il a fait là, bon chat cha madame&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2014)

Grug a dit:


> Et pourquoi il tire la gueule sur la photo le chat ?
> C'est plutôt une bonne action qu'il a fait là, bon chat cha madame&#8230;



Il ne fait absolument pas la gueule!

Il est juste en train de se dire
"M'en fout! j'ai pissé sur son clavier... :rose:"


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Il ne fait absolument pas la gueule!
> 
> Il est juste en train de se dire
> "M'en fout! j'ai pissé sur son clavier... :rose:"



J'ai aussi la version "M'en fou! J'ai pissé sur son clavier..."  







Sur la première photo j'aime à croire qu'il a l'air de vaguement culpabiliser... :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2014)

Sur la première photo il a plutôt l'air de réfléchir à la prochaine connerie qu'il va pouvoir faire.


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2014)

Vous en voulez plus ? Voici le site Français des pancartes de la honte  
J'ai posté la version anglaise dans le premier post. 

Pour afficher vos animaux dans la langue de Molière


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2014)

Et sur la 2eme photo, il entre dans la catégorie des chats qui ressemblent à Hitler&#8230;
(je vous laisse chercher)


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2014)

Grug a dit:


> Et sur la 2eme photo, il entre dans la catégorie des chats qui ressemblent à Hitler
> (je vous laisse chercher)



Oui oui on me l'a déjà dit... 
Il s'appelle iCare, mon frère l'appelle Iclere. 

Pfff


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2014)

Grug a dit:


> Et sur la 2eme photo, il entre dans la catégorie des chats qui ressemblent à Hitler
> (je vous laisse chercher)



Une chose est sûre : ce n'est pas son fils. La place est déjà prise : http://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Marie_Loret.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Décembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Une chose est sûre : ce n'est pas son fils. La place est déjà prise : http://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Marie_Loret.


Génétiquement démenti dans un reportage passé dimanche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Génétiquement démenti dans un reportage passé dimanche.



Certes. Mais le type était convaincu de l'être.

En tout cas, perso, ma mère m'apprendrait que je suis le fils d'Hitler, je crois bien que je ne chercherais pas à le prouver et j'oublierais tout ça bien vite.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2014)

C'est la première fois que je vois un sujet chatons :love: tourner en point Godwin...


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Décembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> En tout cas, perso, ma mère m'apprendrait que je suis le fils d'Hitler,  je crois bien que je ne chercherais pas à le prouver et j'oublierais  tout ça bien vite.


Ça doit certainement déstabiliser (doux euphémisme).
Cela dit (je ne  m'appuie là que sur ce que j'ai pu entendre ou voir), il semblerait que  savoir d'où l'on vient soit un besoin à un moment ou un autre, quitte à  devoir composer avec un ancêtre franchement pas recommandable (surtout  quand le lien de parenté est si rapproché - ça ne doit pas avoir le même  impact que d'apprendre que l'on a un dénommé Neron dans l'arbre  généalogique).
Mais fi de tout ça car, effectivement :


Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est la première fois que je vois un sujet chatons :love: tourner en point Godwin...


----------



## Nexka (18 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est la première fois que je vois un sujet chatons :love: tourner en point Godwin...



C'est exactement ce que j'allais dire   :love:

_En plus je veux pas dire mais c'est un modo qui a lancé le truc.. _  



Bon et sinon ? Pas de pancarte de la honte à nous soumettre les gens ?


----------



## Nexka (26 Décembre 2014)

Merci iCare pour ma crédibilité en temps que fishsitter !!


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Décembre 2014)

Tu devrais prendre en pension le hamster de la petite voisine.
Juste histoire qu'on se marre.


----------



## Nexka (27 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu devrais prendre en pension le hamster de la petite voisine.
> Juste histoire qu'on se marre.



J'ai une amie qui a un chat et une soeur. La soeur déteste le chat et le chat le lui rend bien. La soeur a un hamster. Une nuit la soeur a été réveillée par des "crouich crouich" juste à coté de sa tête. Le chat était en train de manger l'hamster sur l'oreiller de la soeur... :hein::hein:
Bien sur en temps normal le chat n'allait jamais dans la chambre de la soeur...


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Décembre 2014)

Vraiment dégueu.


----------



## Oyoel (29 Décembre 2014)

Nexka a dit:


> J'ai une amie qui a un chat et une soeur. La soeur déteste le chat et le chat le lui rend bien. La soeur a un hamster. Une nuit la soeur a été réveillée par des "crouich crouich" juste à coté de sa tête. Le chat était en train de manger l'hamster sur l'oreiller de la soeur... :hein::hein:
> Bien sur en temps normal le chat n'allait jamais dans la chambre de la soeur...



Tellement maléfique :love:


----------



## subsole (29 Décembre 2014)

_petit_louis_, c'est bon le hamster ?


----------



## Oyoel (29 Décembre 2014)

Moi, mon chat fait tellement de bêtises que je devrai détruire la forêt amazonienne pour remplir ce post.


----------



## poildep (30 Décembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> Moi, mon chat fait tellement de bêtises que je devrai détruire la forêt amazonienne pour remplir ce post.


Comme ta couleur me laisse penser que tu es administrateur, je pense qu'il est bien que tu saches que les forums ne sont pas fait sur papier. Tu peux donc écrire des posts aussi longs que tu veux sans te soucier d'écologie.


----------



## anntraxh (30 Décembre 2014)

Mon petit poildep, je crois bien que Oyoel voulait parler des pancartes en papier à photographier à côté du pauvre chat à humilier ! 

Pan dans les dents ! 

ps: tu manques de sommeil ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Comme ta couleur me laisse penser que tu es administrateur, je pense qu'il est bien que tu saches que les forums ne sont pas fait sur papier. Tu peux donc écrire des posts aussi longs que tu veux sans te soucier d'écologie.




Je te recommande de lire ce petit ouvrage....


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Tu peux donc écrire des posts aussi longs que tu veux sans te soucier d'écologie.


 De toutes façons, je me tartine de la planète !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> De toutes façons, je me tartine de la planète !



de toutes façons on va tous crever


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> de toutes façons on va tous crever



! Du Champagne et des filles !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> ! Du Champagne et des filles !



c'est mieux chez moi..


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2014)

Ici,on a seulement des _free hugs_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Ici,on a seulement des _free hugs_



si c'est gratuit c'est vous le produit 
parole de fanboy


----------



## poildep (30 Décembre 2014)

anntraxh a dit:


> Pan dans les dents !


Oh ça va hein ! 



r e m y a dit:


> Je te recommande de lire ce petit ouvrage....


C'est sur papier, j'ai pas confiance.


----------



## Nexka (30 Décembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> Moi, mon chat fait tellement de bêtises que je devrai détruire la forêt amazonienne pour remplir ce post.





Sinon tu utilises ton mac ou ton iPad, comme sur la première photo


----------



## Oyoel (30 Décembre 2014)

Nexka a dit:


> Sinon tu utilises ton mac ou ton iPad, comme sur la première photo



Tu rigoles ? depuis que Elise Lucet m'a montré que c'était mal, je ne travail qu'avec un Nokia 3310 et un fax.


----------



## Nexka (16 Mai 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu aurais pu flouter les yeux.
> Là c'est dégueulasse, tout le monde va le reconnaitre.



Comme ça ? 






_Déjà posté sur portfolio, mais apparemment personne y va plus..  
Pis ici on peut dire des conneries _


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> Je l'ai tenté avec mon chat (et mon mac of course), vous devriez essayer, ça fait du bien



Une véritable honte de se faire traiter de la sorte par son humaine ! 'ttention à la vengeance


----------



## Nexka (16 Mai 2015)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une véritable honte de se faire traiter de la sorte par son humaine ! 'ttention à la vengeance


C'est lui qui a commencé d'abord !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> Comme ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Énorme !
Ah, mais, je connais cet animal. Il est recherché pour avoir mâchouillé des décorations de Noël.


----------

